# Pic too dark



## jbyrd24 (Nov 26, 2005)

This seems to be a reoccuring problem of mine. Pic is too dark and sized where there is not enough detail. If someone doesn't mind would you please resize and lighten this pic. Then if it isn't asking too much, let me know what program was used and how you did it. Thanks....


----------



## retiredtog (Nov 26, 2005)

How's this:






I use Photoshop, but you can do the same in just about any program, adjust brightness and contrast then resize to about 640 X


----------



## jbyrd24 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Jerry,
That's much better.


----------



## Fangar (Nov 27, 2005)

Bryan,

I am so sorry.  I think I left it in too long and it melted.  Dude, my Dad has the ultimate set of tools... We can fix it!





Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## jbyrd24 (Nov 27, 2005)

[]Now you'll have to buy it !


----------



## Jcraigg (Nov 28, 2005)

I use Photofiltre it is a real simple program and its free i know my pictures got better the more i played with it. If you want a copy send me your e-mail address i have one on file will send it to you


----------



## stilgar (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jcraigg_
> <br />I use Photofiltre it is a real simple program and its free i know my pictures got better the more i played with it. If you want a copy send me your e-mail address i have one on file will send it to you



I would be interested in this program.  I need something simple for my kids to use.


----------



## Dario (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbyrd24_
> <br />This seems to be a reoccuring problem of mine. Pic is too dark and sized where there is not enough detail. If someone doesn't mind would you please resize and lighten this pic. Then if it isn't asking too much, let me know what program was used and how you did it.[] Thanks....



How about this?  I used Painshop Pro but will be retiring this soon and start using my PhotoShop instead.

I just adjusted the brightness...not sure what actual color to match makes it tough though.




<br />


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Dario,

Does it hurt when you use PainShop Pro?  Since I just had surgery, I would be looking for a pain-free program. [][}][][}]


----------



## Dario (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> Dario,
> 
> Does it hurt when you use PainShop Pro?  Since I just had surgery, I would be looking for a pain-free program. [][}][][}]



William,

LOL, I meant PAINTSHOP Pro...good one!!!  Still very sharp, this means you are recovering well! []


----------



## gerryr (Jan 11, 2006)

I use Picasa by Google.  It's free and does 95% of what I want.  The other 5% requires Paintshop Pro or something similar.


----------



## opfoto (Jan 13, 2006)

I Use Picasa 2 from Google.  Free, Easy, like me!!!


----------



## Draken (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm using GIMP, the open source program similar to Photoshop.  Details at http://www.gimp.org, and did I mention it's free? []  Now if my photo skills could give me decent photos to imput into the program for resizing and the like, I'd be much better off.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2006)

While almost anything can be fixed in photoshop you are better off getting your technique right. You will spend much less time sitting in front of the computer and will have more time to turn.

For what it is worth.

Try moving your lights closer to the camera. It looks as if everything is in a straight line. You want them on more of a 45 degree angle. This is part of the reason you are loosing the detail in this dark pen around the centerband. You are lighting it from the side.

Shoot this pen again as mentioned above and lets see how it looks.

Ryan


----------

